# Special forces (Army) vision requirements



## Ttrev49 (Jan 16, 2021)

Good morning all, I have one eye that is 20/20 with no issues but my right eye is 2070 and unfortunately not correctable to 20/20. Both eyes together I see 20/20 no problem.  Am I eligible for ranger/SF with the right eye? Thank you!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 16, 2021)

Ttrev49 said:


> Good morning all, I have one eye that is 20/20 with no issues but my right eye is 2070 and unfortunately not correctable to 20/20. Both eyes together I see 20/20 no problem.  Am I eligible for ranger/SF with the right eye? Thank you!


Not SOF, but to help those who may want to help you...context is always appreciated.

Have you spoke with a recruiter?

With that vision have you confirmed that you can even join the Army, much less more than that?


----------



## Ttrev49 (Jan 16, 2021)

Yes briefly spoke with them. I am prior service Navy so we discussed what the requirements and some details. Looks like I would have to do army bootcamp and all that Jazz. Vision was pretty much my only concern, everything else should be fine it looks like.


----------



## Ttrev49 (Jan 16, 2021)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Not SOF, but to help those who may want to help you...context is always appreciated.
> 
> Have you spoke with a recruiter?
> 
> With that vision have you confirmed that you can even join the Army, much less more than that?


Thanks for the reply 👊


----------



## Dvr55119 (Jan 16, 2021)

Ttrev49 said:


> Thanks for the reply 👊



From the army publication on medical requirements:

Current accession standards with exceptions noted in paragraphs 5–3b(2) through 5–3b(4).
(2) For airborne and Ranger training, distant visual acuity of any degree that does not correct to at least 20/20 in one
eye and 20/100 in the other eye within 8 diopters of plus or minus refractive error, with spectacle lenses.
(3) For Special Forces training, distant visual acuity of any degree that does not correct to 20/20 in each eye within 8
diopters of plus or minus refractive error, with spectacle lenses.”

https://armypubs.army.mil/epubs/DR_pubs/DR_a/pdf/web/ARN8673_AR40_501_FINAL_WEB.pdf

Page 46...


----------



## AWP (Jan 21, 2021)

If only someone had done the work before...

US Army Standards of Medical Fitness


----------

